# Pop/clunk sound- front brakes on turns?



## pathfinder98 (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi,
Love my new, low miles 98 Pathfinder, ( got it only 65K miles for $8,000), but after I drove off the lot, I noticed a noise and feeling it makes only when braking with the wheels turned. When pulling in to parking space, or backing out, I feel and hear a kind of joint-popping/clunck sound form the front end. It only does it once. It won't do it agaun unless I straighten the wheel and move the car...then I can recreate the lound pop/clunk sound. It will do it in reverse as well. Only when the wheels are turned. I'm not a mechanic, so please speak in lamen (lame men?) terms.

Any ideas what this is before I go back to the dealer? Repair advice?
(I did purchase a bumper to bumper with and $100 deductible).

Thanks
Mike
Pathfinder98


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

My guess would be that the strut bolts maybe loose. try tightening those(all six). Are you sure its only when braking, or does it happen when you turn too??


----------

